# Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....



## Mulmig (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich will Euch kurz erzählen, was in Sachen "Teichwasser klären" geklappt hat:
*Eckdaten:* im letzten Jahr umgebauter Gartenteich ca. 6500 - 7000l, mit 1000l "altem" Teichwasser, größte Tiefe 1,40m
Substrat aus dem alten Teich, den geretteten Pflanzen und acht Fischen in den Spätherbst und durch den Winter.

2011 nach Auftauen: Fische leben, Sichttiefe ca. 40 cm

Ende April Algensuppe, weitere Pflanzen rein - Sichttiefe < 10 cm
Ende April bis Mitte Mai: erstmal: Abwarten und Tee trinken......ist ja quasi ein neuer Teich...

...dann (weil GH und KH zu niedrig) SÖLL Teichfit rein (damit habe ich seit 1999 gute Erfahrungen)
Mitte Mai Filter angeschlossen und VLCF I davorgestellt...bin bissel nervös, weil sich so gar nichts tut...
wieder 14 Tage: Abwarten und Tee trinken... 
Sichttiefe < 20cm (= ein halber __ Goldfisch vertikal)



...dann Ufergraben revidiert, wegen Nährstoffeintrag bei Regen aua Hinweis Annett) und Überlauf überall nivelliert,
immerhin paar Fadenalgen zum Rausbürsten rh
Sichttiefe < 30 cm (kaum die erste Teichzone zu sehen)

...dann mehr Pflanzen (von Inken) und ca. 2kg __ Hornkraut (von Mona)
Söll Sauerstoff und Filterbakterien (mit dem gräßlichen Namen BIO BOOSTER :crazy)
und ein Säckchen Söll Zeo Speed in die letzte Filterkammer und
 2 __ Shubunkin und 3 Goldorfen und fünf winzige gelbe Goldfische 
und wieder 14 Tage: Abwarten und Tee trinken...1
Sichttiefe > 30 cm - endlich seh' ich 'mal Fische :smoki

...dann regnet's wie bescheuert  ich keschere wie blöd Blüten raus und sehe meine Wasserwerte wieder schwinden, aber mache jetzt nix mehr, außer alle zwei Tage VLCVF Vlies auswaschen...
111 und im Forum herumgeistern...

heute morgen: *Sichttiefe > 70 cm* (nicht geschätzt, sondern gemessen...)
:sekt 
und jede Menge Fische und __ Molche in massenhaft Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt und __ Laichkraut (wusste gar nicht, daß das alles noch lebt...), jetzt fehlt nur noch, daß die verschwundene __ Krebsschere auftaucht...:freu

Tja, jetzt schau' ich nur noch zu....:muede und "laß' den lieben Herrgott 'n guten Mann sein".
Besatz: 5 Shubunkin (drei vom Vorjahr), 5 kleine gelbe Goldfische, 2 rote vom letzten Jahr, 3 Goldorfen - gefüttert wird nur, wenn Kinder da sind...

Soodalla...
Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Springmaus (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

_Hallo,

na das hört sich doch sehr gut an 

Und wo sind die Bilder 

_


----------



## Mulmig (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

POSTSCRIPTUM zu #1:

      
Ende April, Anfang Mai - Teichsuppe, unsichtbare Fische

     
dann VLCVF 1 mit Pumpe, dann Filter mit "Bio Booster" UND VLCVF 1, 
Teilwasserwechsel und jede Menge Pflanzen eingetragen.... (verschärfte den Nährstoffeintrag aus dem Ufergraben), dann Ufergrabenrevision.

     
Langsam sieht man einen Fortschritt...

   
Dienstag nach Pfingsten

         
Heute morgen, noch ohne Sonne (__ Molche gestern abend) - Koiteichbesitzer mit ihrer Supertechnik werden da nur müde lächeln, aber für mein Teichlein ist das für die kurze Zeit schon viel...:smoki

So, das war's soweit. Freue mich auf Eure Kommentare oder Verbesserungsvorschläge, weil: verbessern lasse ich mich gerne...

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Digicat (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Servus Anna

Na bitte ... geht doch 

Geduld war schon immer der größte Lehrmeister 

Und ...

Verbessern/optimieren läßt es sich immer ...

Auch ich muß manchmal nacharbeiten ...

Sumpfzonen
 
so ist es richtig

 
hier muß ich noch Hand anlegen ... bei Starkregen spült es mir die Erde in den Teich und macht ihn trüb


----------



## pyro (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Das freut mich aber da war dann doch ne Menge Chemie im Spiel...

Ich bin scheinbar ein kleiner Glückspilz denn ich kann trotz vieler Stunden Sonne, keine Filter, keine Chemie zur Wasserklärung und leider ungewollter Kunstdünger durch den Bauern nebenan total klares Wasser melden. Sichttiefe 1,40m... mein vor 8 Wochen angelegter Teich ist nicht tiefer 

Bilder hab ich gestern erst eingestellt, klick mal auf den Link in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Sveni (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Hallo Anna,

sehr schön

Ich bewundere deine Geduld... und es ist immer ein Sau-gutes Gefühl,
wenn die eigene Arbeit Früchte trägt!

Prima.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Elfriede (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Hallo Anna,

ich finde Deinen Beitrag mit der Fotoserie sehr hilfreich und tröstlich, besonders wenn man selbst betroffen ist, so wie ich seit einigen Wochen.

Die Wirkung Deiner Methode ist erstaunlich und ich möchte natürlich auch eine Klärung erreichen. Leider habe ich außer meiner Geduld hier auf Paros nichts zur Verfügung und einen Filter gibt es in meinem Teich auch nicht.

Da ich einen ca. 75m2 großen, substratlosen Schwimmteich habe  sind nur etwa 25m2 bepflanzt, es gibt im größeren Teil, außer mikroskopisch kleinen Schwebealgen, keine Verbraucher, Fadenalgen wachsen bei mir nicht.

Große Hoffnung setzte ich deshalb in Monas __ Hornkraut (4kg), das ich erst vor einigen Tagen schwimmend im  Teich eingebracht habe. Im Moment schaut es nicht so gut aus, es wird weich und blass. Ich bin besorgt, dass es im trüben Wasser absinkt und lichtlos dort eingeht.

Hat sich Dein Hornkraut sofort mit den veränderten Wasserbedingungen abgefunden und ist grün und steif geblieben? Meines ist eher grau mit vielen braunen Spitzen  (neue Austriebe). Wenn Du mir über Deine Erfahrungen mit  Monas Hornkraut etwas berichten könntest, wäre ich sehr dankbar, denn bisher ist mir noch keine Unterwasserpflanze im Teich gewachsen.

Mit vielen Grüßen und Wünschen für Deinen Teich
Elfriede aus Paros


----------



## Mulmig (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Na, pyro,
"Chemie" würd' ich das nicht nennen:
O2, Teichbazillen und Aufhärtung läuft bei mir unter "wellness" - da kann man sich ganz andere Wässerchen und Mittelchen ins Wasser kippen...die Fa. Söll halte ich für seriös und kompetent. Mein Mann hat seinerzeit lange recherchiert und ist auf das Teichfit gekommen, als es noch nicht in jedem Laden stand (1999).

Du hast halt den Teichzauberdaumen - oder eine Güllekur ist das neue Geheimrezept - vielleicht war EHEC drin und die Algen haben Bauchweh....nee jetzt, Spaß beiseite...
einfach Glück gehabt:smoki - aber der normale (Jung-) Teich braucht seine Zeit und bei Fischbesatz die ein oder andere Unterstützung, mein ich jedenfalls.

Mein alter Teich war vollgestopft mit Pflanzen, hatte Fische, Milliarden von Posthornschnecken, mehrere Lecks, jede Menge humushaltiges Oberflächenwasser, keinerlei Technik, also eine reine Teichkatastrophe und das Wasser war top (nur bei Daueregen kam prophylaktisch Teichfit rein) und Algen waren chancenlos.
   
Und rumgewühlt hab' ich damals: brutalst möglicher Pflanzenrückschnitt - so ein alter Teich im Gleichgewicht ist halt schwer zu schocken.

Über den Jungteich mach' ich mir viel mehr 'n Kopp , aber ich weiß, wo ich hin will...

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Rapunzel (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*



Mulmig schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> .
> Mitte Mai Filter angeschlossen und VLCF I davorgestellt...bin bissel nervös, weil sich so gar nichts tut...
> 
> ...



Hallo Anna,

freut mich für Dich, dass Dein Teich wieder klar geworden ist.
Was ist denn VLCF I (kenne mich mit Filtern nicht weiter aus... .
Sag`mal, die grüne Triebspitze, die da aus dem Wasser ragt, ist doch eine __ Papageienfeder? Wird die nicht von Deinen Goldfischen weggemümmelt?


----------



## Mulmig (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*



Rapunzel schrieb:


> Was ist denn VLCF I
> Sag`mal, die grüne Triebspitze, die da aus dem Wasser ragt, ist doch eine __ Papageienfeder? Wird die nicht von Deinen Goldfischen weggemümmelt?



Hallo Nicole,
nö, keine Papageienfeder sondern __ Tausendblatt (Myriophyllum aquaticum) und nö, fressen sie nicht. Die Burschen scheinen mehr auf Fadenalge zu stehen. Jedenfalls dort, wo welche ist, mümmeln die 'rum.
Very Low Cost Vlies Filter Version 1

hat unser Mitglied "scheiteldelle" vorgeschlagen und laufend weitergebastelt, gibt es einen langen thread drüber. Mehr so eine Art nachgeschalteter Feinfilter um mehr Schwebeteilchen - und älgchen rauszufischen. Kann man in zehn Minuten selbst basteln und kost' fast nix.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Mulmig (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*



Elfriede schrieb:


> ... Meines ist eher grau mit vielen braunen Spitzen  (neue Austriebe). Wenn Du mir über Deine Erfahrungen mit  Monas __ Hornkraut etwas berichten könntest, wäre ich sehr dankbar, denn bisher ist mir noch keine Unterwasserpflanze im Teich gewachsen.



Hallo Elfriede,
ich weiß nicht, ob ich mein Tümpelchen in Westsibirien (Allgäu) mit einem Riesengewässer auf einer griechischen Insel vergleichen darf...

Aber was Monas Hornkraut in meinem Teichlein angeht: fühlt sich pudelwohl, scheint sich auch zu vermehren - wenn ich meine Milliarden von Perückenstrauchblüten abkeschere, dann ziehe ich öfter lange Strippen mit jungen Trieben raus. Die Fische hocken den ganzen Tag in dem Urwald herum.
War aber auch nur zwei Tage unterwegs auf dem Landweg und hat noch herrlich nach gesundem Teich gerochen.  Wenn Dein Päckchen zufällig in einem DHL Flugzeug gelandet ist, dann könnte es schlicht erfroren sein. In den Laderäumen für Post kann es ganz schön frostig werden da oben (jetzt nur als Idee).
Ich drück' Dir auch die Daumen...
(Warum eigentlich substratlos, gibt's da bei Euch nicht herrlichen Sand vom Strand?)

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Elfriede (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Hallo Anna,

wie durch ein Wunder kam Monas __ Hornkraut nach 11 Tagen Reise noch  frisch, fest und grün hier auf Paros an, fast gleichzeitig mit einem anderen Pflanzenpaket, das schon eine Woche früher aufgegeben wurde. Davon war so gut wie nichts mehr zu gebrauchen, es war ein stinkender, fauler Pflanzenhaufen. Im Gegensatz dazu roch Monas Hornkraut überhaupt nicht unangenehm, ich spülte es lediglich kurz mit meinem Teichwasser durch und verteilte es dann im Teich, wo es teilweise an der Oberfläche blieb, teilweise aber ins Tiefenwasser  abtauchte.

Heute habe ich beim Schwimmen einmal ein abgesunkenes Büschel  heraufgeholt um es zu begutachten. Das Hornkraut aus dem tiefen Wasser schaute entschieden besser aus als das Kraut an der Oberfläche, aber die braun-violetten Triebspitzen hat es auch. Ich werde einfach einmal abwarten und beobachten was aus den dunklen Trieben wird. 

Irgendwie verhungert schaut mein Hornkraut aus, aber was ihm genau fehlt kann ich nicht beurteilen. Mein Teich ist mit 28° noch nicht so warm wie andere Jahre, es wird aber mit jedem Tag wärmer, aber auch Aquarien mit Hornkraut haben oft 30°, wie ich in verschiedenen Foren gelesen habe. Ich habe aber auch bemerkt, dass sich das Hornkraut vor der starken  Sonne unter die Seerosenblätter flüchtet. Kann es  sein, dass es die pralle Sonne nicht verträgt?

Jedenfalls danke ich Dir für Deine Mühe.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Hallo Elfriede,

vielleicht weiß unser Nymphaion-Werner ja mehr, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das __ Hornkraut mit der doch anderen UV-Strahlung zu kämpfen hat.


----------



## Elfriede (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Hallo Christine,

bei Werner habe ich nachgelesen, dass die Farbe des Hornkrautes auch von der Wasserchemie abhängig ist. Richtig satt-grüne Pflanzen gibt es in meinem Teich wohl deshalb überhaupt nicht.

Inzwischen habe ich eine große Portion __ Hornkraut wieder aus dem Teich gefischt und in einen Wasserkübel mit Düngerzugabe gesetzt. Ich möchte nämlich abklären, ob vielleicht tatsächlich ein  Nährstoffmangel besteht, weil die Pflanzen so verhungert aussehen. Nährstoffe werden zwar in meinem Teich  genügend vorhanden sein, allerdings gebunden in den Schwebealgen. Gegen die Temperatur und die starke  UV- Strahlung kann ich so gut wie nichts machen, es sei denn, ich schirme den Teich völlig ab. 

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Mulmig (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Hallo,

Update: Sichttiefe > 1 m :freu
Fadenalgen kaum, Pflanzen entwickeln sich gut (Danke Inken und Mona),
nur die Seerosen von Werner kommen nicht aus dem Pott (im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes...).
Fische, __ Molche und __ Schnecken munter (und vor allem sichtbar :smoki

Macht richtig Spaß zur Zeit. Wenn es so weiter geht, seh' ich Ende der Woche die __ Teichmuschel...

 

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Tomke (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Hallo Anna,
Glückwunsch, ist wirklich toll, wenn sich Geduld auszahlt! Eigentlich steh ich auch auf Söll, aber seid ich damit (Algenzeugs) zwei Schneckchen verloren habe, trau ich mich nicht mehr...Dabei wuchern die Fadenalgen leider wieder. Aber werde mir demnächst ein neue Klobürste zulegen (auch Tip hier aus dem Forum), damit soll man die super einwickeln können.  
Das Wasser ist bei mir relativ klar, kann bis auf den Boden gucken, aber ist grünbraun gefärbt. Es war mal klarer und nun will ich natürlich auch dahin wieder zurück. Wasserwerte sind super. Immerhin.

@ Elfriede:
Dein __ Hornkraut hat wahrscheinlich Sonnenbrand?? 


LG, Heike


----------



## Plätscher (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*



Mulmig schrieb:


> die Seerosen von Werner kommen nicht aus dem Pott (im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes...).
> 
> Liebe Grüße,
> Anna



Hallo,

wie tief hast du die Seerose gesetzt? Am besten ist es die Seerose knapp unter die Wasseroberfläche zu setzen und dann wenn die Blätter die Oberfläche erreicht haben, sie etwas tiefer zu setzen, bis die gewünschte Tiefe erreicht ist.


----------



## Mulmig (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Hallo Jürgen, 

der Werner Wallner legt ja eine ausführliche Pflanzanleitung bei, da steht genau das drin.
Und so stehen die beiden Burschis auch, haben auch ihren Rasensodenunterboden und Osmocote Düngekegel und genug Licht und jeden Tag wird ihnen gut zugeredet...
Es haben sich zwar neue Blättchen gebildet, aber das war's auch.
Ich tröste mich jetzt damit, daß sie vielleicht erstmal nach unten wachsen, um sich zu verwurzeln.

@Hallo Heike,
von Algenzeugs lasse ich grundsätzlich die Finger weg, selbst von Söll...:shock, ist mir zu heikel, so ein Algenmassensterben kann für "niemanden" im Teich gut sein...und Fadenalgen sind ja wirklich das kleinere Übel.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Hallo Anna,

wie lange hast Du den die Seerosen schon im Teich? Es kommt schon ein bisschen drauf an, wie sie stehen, welche Sorten es sind etc. Und ein paar Wochen brauchen neue Pflanzen schon, bis sie in Gang kommen. Und vor allen Dingen brauchen Seerosen Sonne und Wärme. Kannst Du das zur Zeit bieten? Meine Seerosen im "großen" Teich haben z.B. noch nicht eine Blüte - es ist einfach zu kalt.


----------



## Mulmig (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Hallo Christine,

Anfang Mai habe ich sie eingepflanzt an den sonnigsten Plätzen im Teich. Aber kalt war's schon, vor allem nachts und es hat viel geregnet. Ich war halt jahrelang eine monströse Pöstritzer gewöhnt und da geht bei jedem Wetter "die Post ab".

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Mulmig (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

*UPDATE*

Vor einer Woche unfreiwilliger Teilwasserwechsel 
am Morgen ein Aufschrei aus dem Garten von einem lieben Gast: der Teich ist halb leer......war aber zum Glück übertrieben, es war nur ein Drittel....
Das Vlies vom VLCVF I war dicht und der Eimer hat sich Richtung Uferwall verrückt und das schöne Teichwasser sprudelte munter in mein Drainagekiesbett an der Steilwand.

Ich spurte im Nachthemd und barfuß raus und schnappe den Eimer.......und fülle gute 2 Kubik kostbares Leitungswasser nach.
Dabei habe ich erst letztens irgendwo gelesen, daß jeder Teichausfluß SICHER wieder im Teich ankommen soll: dachte noch, ja, ist doch wohl eh' klar...., was ist denn das für ein unnötiger Ratschlag...:crazy....jetzt weiß ich's.

Also Parole: auf den Eimer aufpassen und immer ordentlich hinstellen. 
Tja, es kam, wie es kommen musste: meine nun zur Teichwache mutierten Urlaubsgäste passten auf, wechselten auch das Vlies ABER stellten den Eimer wieder schief unter den Auslauf des Filters.....in der übernächsten Nacht: wieder 1 Kubik Wasser weg...

Dabei war noch Glück im Spiel: der Eimer hätte beide Male auch Richtung Ufergraben kippen können und jede Menge Erde in den Teich spülen. Jetzt nehme ich den Vlieseimer nachts raus und passe auf, wie ein Luchs.

Dann aber noch Erfreuliches: vier völlig von __ Schnecken zerfressene Zungenhahnenfußpflanzen (aus meinem "alten" Teich), die eigentlich schon "kompostreif" aussahen, habe ich vier Wochen in Substrat und Kies in einem Wasserbecken gehalten (schneckenfrei) und sie haben sich toll erholt und beeindruckend Wurzeln gebildet. Ich habe sie dann gut ausgewaschen und direkt in eine Tasche an der Steilwand gestellt, ohne Substrat und nur von großen Kieseln gehalten. 
 
Hat super geklappt und brachte mich auf die Idee, das jetzt immer so zu machen: erst im "Aufzuchtbecken" Wurzelmasse aufbauen, dann erst in den Teich bzw. direkt ins Teichsubstrat auspflanzen. Klappte auch mit der __ Wasserminze sehr gut.

Insgesamt geht die Teichklärung voran (Sichttiefe stabil > 1m) und ich erfreue mich an gut sichtbaren, vitalen Tieren und ganz ordentlich zulegenden Pflanzen.
   
   

Noch eine Hausfraueneingebung beim Abkeschern: 
neben den eingewurzelten Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich ein frei treibendes "Wäldchen" mit einem Sammelsurium aus __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, __ Wasserhahnenfuß, und __ Tausendblatt. Beim Zurückwerfen von abgekescherten Trieben fiel mir auf, daß sich immer eine kleine Schlammwolke löst um die Pflanze. Also habe ich kurzer Hand den ganzen Pulk aus dem Wasser gezogen und kräftig (nach Waschfrauenart) in klarem Wasser gespült. Im Spülwasser war ordentlich Dreck, Abgestorbenes  und Eingewehtes und mein sauberes Wäldchen kam wieder zurück in sein Element (diesmal ohne Schlammwölkchen) und wurde sofort von neugierigen Fischen durchsucht.
Das Spülwasser habe ich in den Ufergraben geschüttet, falls übersehene Tierchen in den Teich zurück wollen. Scheint mir kein schlechtes Verfahren zu sein. 

So weit mal für heute. Ein Teich ist immer für Neuigkeiten gut, merke ich :smoki

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Elfriede (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Hallo Anna,

Dein Erfolg bezüglich Sichttiefe ist wirklich erfreulich.

Mit schlecht wachsenden Pflanzen mache ich es wie Du, allerdings hänge ich sie einfach in meine schmale Schlammrinne (mit Ablauf), die ich vor drei Jahren angelegt habe und die sehr gut als Anzuchtbereich funktioniert.

Von der Waschmethode, speziell für __ Hornkraut, habe ich in einem Aquariumforum gelesen und sie auch gleich ausprobiert. Meine 4kg Hornkraut schauten bereits nach kurzer Zeit grau und unansehnlich aus und ich wollte es schon entfernen um es nicht im Teich verrotten zu lassen, da bisher jeder Versuch mit Unterwasserpflanzen in meinem Teich kläglich endete und nur Dreck am Teichboden hinterließ. Die Waschmethode hat mein Hornkraut vor der Kompostierung  gerettet, denn es sah nach der Reinigung gar nicht mehr so schlecht aus, etwas schwächlich und zart vielleicht, aber durchaus frisch, wie man auf angehängten Fotos sieht. Das erste Spülwasser war eine dicke, grüne Suppe.



                 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Mulmig (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Hallo Elfriede,

ja, manchmal kommt man am Teich auch mit schlichtem Hausfrauenwissen weiter...

Freut mich, daß Du Dein __ Hornkraut kuriert hast: es hat sich dann wohl im Teich verhalten wie ein Filtermedium. Wenn man's weiß, kann man das ja nutzen. Und Hornkraut hält ja "Waschfrauenhände" aus...

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Mulmig (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Schaut mal, wie schön....

    

Am Abend ohne Licht gemacht. Es macht solchen Spaß, alle Fische zu sehen.
Leider gibt der klare Teich auch mein Faltenchaos frei...

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## hemsek12 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Hey Supi, aber das mit den Falten finde ich persönlich gar nicht so schlimm


----------



## Mulmig (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Hallo, liebe Teichfreaks,

heute bin ich "gerührt wie Appelmus" - 
*Ich habe Bodensicht!!!*:freu

1.40 - 1.60m schöner sauberer Sand (für die __ Teichmuschel eingebracht, die ich allerdings vor lauter Unterwasserwald nicht sehe - hoffentlich lebt sie noch...)

    
   
  

Diese "Kois für Arme", meine 5 ersten __ Shubunkin sind "schuld", daß ich den Teich renoviert habe. Ich habe ein (vielleicht übertrieben) zärtliches Verhältnis zu denen, weil sie so tapfer den Winter in dem frisch umgebauten Teich überstanden haben.

   

Vorne schwimmt Harpo, dahinter Paula und der mit dem roten Punkt ist Rudi. Paula hat sich als Paul entpuppt und Rudi(ne) ist das einzige Weibchen im Teich und wird entsprechend gejagt und geboxt... Der Rote __ Goldfisch (Bert) und der gefleckte Shubunkin (Ernie) sind auch "Veteranen" der "Umbauschlacht". 

Jetzt habe ich 'mal genauer gemessen und der Teich hat 4.20m Breite und 3.20m Tiefe und nach unten 1.40m mit einem kleinen "Krater", (ca. 1qm) mit 1.60m, dazu kommt der kleine Ufergraben als Sumpfzone.
Da hat sich der Umbau doch wirklich gelohnt für alle Beteiligten: das Wasservolumen hat sich fast verdoppelt. Obwohl ich die Uferlinie des alten Teiches übernehmen musste für den Uferwall, ist die Flachwasserzone "pflanzbarer" geworden und mit 30cm für viele Pflanzen geeignet. Der Wasserspiegel wurde im Vergleich zur Soll-Linie des alten Teiches um 40cm erhöht.

       
Mai 2010----------------------------------------------Mai 2011---------------------------------------------heute

Alle Pflanzen wachsen gut, wenige Fadenalgen liegen freundlich grün auf der Ufermatte, nur die Seerosen machen mir Sorgen....
Mir fällt auch auf, je klarer der Teich, desto "flacher" wirkt er perspektivisch. Das ist mir schon bei vielen Bildern von klaren Teichen aufgefallen: interessanter Effekt.
Gemessen an den tollen Teichen, die es hier im Forum gibt, ist mein "Winzling" in keiner Weise zu vergleichen, aber da ich jedes Detail "handgeklöppelt" habe, bin ich halt schwer begeistert von der Entwicklung....:smoki

Frohe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Servus Anna

Toll ... ich freue mich mit Dir ...:knuddel

Ja, die Klarheit ist trügerisch ... hat was von einem "Lupeneffekt" ...

Das unsere Teiche immer schön klar bleiben


----------



## Limnos (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Hi 

__ Papageienfeder und (Brasilianisches) __ Tausendblatt ist dasselbe. Auch bei mir sind die Goldfische keine __ Pflanzenfresser, oder aber es wächst schneller nach, als es gefressen wird. Ich bin auch der Meinung, man sollte einfach Geduld haben mit den Algen. Bei mir ist ein Teich erst im 7. Jahr dauerhaft klar geblieben. Auf jede Massenvermehrung folgt irgendwann der Rückgang oder Zusammenbruch.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Mulmig (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Hallo Helmut,

hast Du eine Erklärung, warum die Vögel im trüben Teich mehr gebadet haben, als jetzt im Klaren? Ob das auch mit der Optik zu tun hat? Ich beobachte es mit Verwunderung.

Hallo Wolfgang,

ja, __ Papageienfeder = __ Tausendblatt, habe ich auch jetzt erst gelernt.
Meine Fische knabbern an einem jungen Seerosenblatt und an/bzw. in Fadenalgen für Tausendblatt scheinen sie sich nicht zu interessieren.

Ich freu' mich so über den Teich, daß ich sogar nachts mit Taschenlampe raus gehe und die armen Fische anleuchte... 

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Mulmig (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Grüß Euch,

von gestern 21 Uhr bis heute 21 Uhr 

*42l / qm inclusive Unwetter mit Hagel und Ende nicht in Sicht.*

Das ist jetzt der "Härtetest" für alle Elemente meines Umbaus...:smoki
Jetzt bin ich auf die Tage gespannt, wo es wieder warm wird.
Hoffentlich wird das jetzt nicht so ein verregneter Hochsommer wie letztes Jahr.
Für die Getreidebauern im Süden dürften jetzt schon die Nerven blank liegen....

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Piddel (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Hallo Anna,
schöner Bericht über deinen Kampf gegen die F...Algen. Bei mir geht die Algerei wieder voll los weil die Wassertemperaturen stetig steigen. Statt ner Klobürste nehme ich neuerdings eine Flaschenbürste ( an einem Bambusstab montiert ) aus dem 1 €-Shop - funktioniert top. Die gedrehten Algen einfach mit einer Gabel abstreifen und "...ab ins Beet...." untergraben.
Alle Gartenpflanzen gedeihen prächtig durch das Algendoping.

Das Foto aus Mai 2011 gefällt mir sehr gut...... 

Weiterhin viel Erfolg wünscht
Peter


----------



## Christine (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*



Piddel schrieb:


> Die gedrehten Algen einfach mit einer Gabel abstreifen und "...ab ins Beet...." untergraben.



Hallo Peter,

lässt Du die Algen auch erstmal am Teichrand liegen, damit Libellenlarven, Molchbabies und andere zurück ins Wasser kriechen können  ?


----------



## Piddel (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> lässt Du die Algen auch erstmal am Teichrand liegen, damit Libellenlarven, Molchbabies und andere zurück ins Wasser kriechen können  ?



Hallo Christine,

...........selbstverständlich !

LG Peter


----------



## Mulmig (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*

Hallo Peter, hallo Christine,

Danke für Euer Interesse an meinem "Goldstück" 
Den Regenwahnsinn der letzten Tage hat der Teich und der Ufergraben gut überstanden
 ...wo der Stein auf der Stufe liegt: - 80cm
Mein "Faltenchaos" mit überhängender Ufermatte stört mich nicht mehr so sehr, seit ich beobachte, wie gerne es als Versteck genutzt wird.
Heute morgen lag eine "riesige" Feder im Teich von schillernd schwarz-grauer Farbe und meine Fische waren scheu im Hornkrauturwald versteckt - Reiherbesuch?
Erst als alle aufgetaucht sind zur "Kontrollfütterung", war ich beruhigt. Dabei war "Harpo", der große __ Shubunkin, der sonst der Fressgierige ist, kaum aus seinem Versteck zu locken...
Ich entferne jeden Tag per Kescher Hineingewehtes und per Hand oder Flaschenbürste Fadenalgen. Zur Schonung meiner "Kleintierchen", lege ich das Eimerchen mit meiner Ernte mit der Öffnung Richtung Wasser bis zum nächsten Tag auf den Uferswall.
 ... ungefähr da, wo der "Hundesaufplatz" ist.

 
Seit gestern blüht das erste Hechtkrautpflänzchen. In dem "Winzufergräbchen" fühlt sich der Lakritzkalmus und das __ Pfeilkraut besonders wohl. Die kleine Sumpfrose und der Lyoner __ Rohrkolben dagegen bewegen sich kaum.......auch der große __ Kalmus (noch aus dem alten Teich, wo er immer wucherte) mickert vor sich hin (ganz rechts).
 
Der Bewuchs in der Teichumgebung hat sich gut erholt vom Umbau und wird wieder dichter.
An diesen 2m Steilufer bringe ich demnächst einen Baumstamm zur Ufergestaltung (System Karsten) ein. Ein schönes Biberbißstämmchen und Ufermatte habe ich schon da liegen.

Jeden Tag wird ein bißchen am Teich und seiner Umgebung "herumgenestelt". 
Wenn Ihr noch Verbesserungsideen hättet, würde ich mich freuen....

Liebe Grüße,
Anna

P.S. Peter, Dein Teich ist WUNDERSCHÖN, genau mein Geschmack....wir dürften auch ungefähr die gleiche Größe haben?
Und wo hast Du diese herrlichen Bruchsteine her?


----------



## Piddel (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichklärung - die Brühe klart auf....*



Mulmig schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 90615
> Seit gestern blüht das erste Hechtkrautpflänzchen. In dem "Winzufergräbchen" fühlt sich der Lakritzkalmus und das __ Pfeilkraut besonders wohl. Die kleine Sumpfrose und der Lyoner __ Rohrkolben dagegen bewegen sich kaum.......auch der große __ Kalmus (noch aus dem alten Teich, wo er immer wucherte) mickert vor sich hin (ganz rechts).
> 
> 
> Und wo hast Du diese herrlichen Bruchsteine her?



Hallo Anna,
erstmal.....zurück für dein Lob - war auch eine Menge Arbeit (siehe Album). 

Mein Kalmus ( im Wasser 20 cm tief im Pflanzkorb ) startete nach dem Kauf richtig gut. Jetzt mickert er auch rum und die neuen Triebe gammeln weg. Der andere Kalmus im Sumpfbeet wächst richtig prima - evtl. Umzug / abwarten - mal sehen. Gibt ja immer was zu basteln..

Die Bruchsteine konnte ich auf dem Gelände einer stillgelegten Baufirma für null ergattern..

Freue mich über weitere Berichte und Fotos im Kampf gegen die Brühe + F....-Algen.


----------

